# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Looking for a reputable brand

## drogers86

Not looking for source info! 

I am, however, looking for the name of a good quality lab with a good reputation. Preferably U.S. based. I buy from a buddy, but he marks everything up a good amount. Also, some of his stuff is oral only, and everything I've read says that oil>oral. I just don't want to keep paying my buddy inflated prices and I also don't want to trial and error it on my own and get scammed. 


Thanks!

----------


## Obs

Balkan #1 without a doubt

The rest are about the same

Victory
Ael
Pcom
Privatelabel
Flash
Monster
KOH
Naps
Ppl
Blah blah blah...

All the under dosing shit you hear is from no name newbies on boards and morons that just dont know how to train. Rarely and I mean rarely a ugl will get raws that are cut and send out a bad batch. It is never intentional and 99% of sources/ugl's will reimburse. 

As for the "dirt in my vial" people, same here it never fucking happens but in extremely rare circumstances. If it does... They usually reimburse guys that arent dicks though they shouldn't imo.

Reverse scammers are everywhere and vial caps can be sat back on the vial and made to look like it hasnt been opened. 

Most ugl gear is overdosed slightly.

----------


## drogers86

Awesome, thanks! 

I'll head on over to the google and look them up!

----------


## almostgone

I'm kind of leery about PPL. Their oils are generally good but they have sent out the wrong raws on several occasions.

----------


## hollowedzeus

Ive heard of ppl sending packages with the wrong details on it making it near impossible to recieve the package without stabbing the postman

----------


## Mooseman33

stab the postman then.

----------


## Couchlockd

> stab the postman then.


I stab people? "4 or 5 motherfuckers every day"?

----------


## hollowedzeus

> stab the postman then.


He drop and break my vials

----------


## Obs

> I stab people? "4 or 5 motherfuckers every day"?


What was it when you stabbed that fat giy in the ass?

----------


## Mooseman33

called a good night for him

----------


## Couchlockd

> called a good night for him


a holes a hole.

the fatter the man, the better he fills out a 42 C cup.

a littke heat, all good

----------


## Southernbarbelle

> I stab people? "4 or 5 motherfuckers every day"?


I tried to see a shrink to stop that shit but it ain't no FUCKing way

----------


## drogers86

> Ive heard of ppl sending packages with the wrong details on it making it near impossible to recieve the package without stabbing the postman


Holy shit lol  :Haha:

----------


## drogers86

I found a couple results for Balkan, but I'm not sure which is the "right" one. 

One of the things I'm specifically looking for is Winny in oil form, since that's easier on the liver(?). 

The search continues  :Smilie:

----------


## Couchlockd

> I found a couple results for Balkan, but I'm not sure which is the "right" one. 
> 
> One of the things I'm specifically looking for is Winny in oil form, since that's easier on the liver(?). 
> 
> The search continues


pcom

----------


## Obs

> I found a couple results for Balkan, but I'm not sure which is the "right" one. 
> 
> One of the things I'm specifically looking for is Winny in oil form, since that's easier on the liver(?). 
> 
> The search continues


Thing about balkan is every reseller of it I have seen but one is overpriced. The one that isnt will keep you waiting two months minimum.

Balkan is pharma grade in some countries and a real freaking pharmaceutical lab not four buddies and a garage with an air purifier and cheap ass shit chinese raws being snuck out in a lab techs lunch box after work. They have phamaceutical grade shit you cant get anywhere else because the dont have overbearing payola drug regulation.

----------


## charger69

> I found a couple results for Balkan, but I'm not sure which is the "right" one. 
> 
> One of the things I'm specifically looking for is Winny in oil form, since that's easier on the liver(?). 
> 
> The search continues


Winnie is the exception. The oil/water base is just about as toxic as the oral. I have been taking water base for years and just recently switched to oral because it is just about the same level of toxicity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## drogers86

> Winnie is the exception. The oil/water base is just about as toxic as the oral. I have been taking water base for years and just recently switched to oral because it is just about the same level of toxicity. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No shit? Well that's discouraging. I have read that injecting winny is at least more effective than oral? Like to achieve X result, it'd take 50mg of oral but slightly less if injected. Is that true? 

It sucks to hear that it's just as toxic, though.

----------


## drogers86

> pcom


Pacific College of Oriental Medicine? lol

----------


## drogers86

> Thing about balkan is every reseller of it I have seen but one is overpriced. The one that isnt will keep you waiting two months minimum.
> 
> Balkan is pharma grade in some countries and a real freaking pharmaceutical lab not four buddies and a garage with an air purifier and cheap ass shit chinese raws being snuck out in a lab techs lunch box after work. They have phamaceutical grade shit you cant get anywhere else because the dont have overbearing payola drug regulation.


I don't mind paying a BIT more, as long as it's still less expensive than my local guy who just marks it up 100% (jerk). 

Now I just have to find the one that isn't overpriced >_<

----------


## Obs

> I don't mind paying a BIT more, as long as it's still less expensive than my local guy who just marks it up 100% (jerk). 
> 
> Now I just have to find the one that isn't overpriced >_<


If it makes you feel any better, ugl's mark up the stuff 
Ten fold.
Literally x10

----------


## drogers86

Christ...

----------


## Couchlockd

> Christ...


most ugl has maybe 2.50 to 5$ in a bottle and majority of that cost is the actual vial.

----------


## dcycles

Not looking for a source.... 20 posts later.. dang I wish I could find a cheap source.. lol reminds me of my kids

No offense bud

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

Pcom

----------


## NEcld94

Has anybody used product from Bodypharm, SP Labratories or Kalpa Pharmaceuticals? i see Gear with Balkan as a manufacturer but what about those other three i listed...

----------


## Obs

> Has anybody used product from Bodypharm, SP Labratories or Kalpa Pharmaceuticals? i see Gear with Balkan as a manufacturer but what about those other three i listed...


Sp g2g

----------


## NEcld94

Ok ill look into SP. I may have a domestic contact that i can trust so i may not need to order from an unfamiliar source hopefully but we will see. thank you for your help!

----------


## drogers86

> Not looking for a source.... 20 posts later.. dang I wish I could find a cheap source.. lol reminds me of my kids
> 
> No offense bud


Sometimes a comment is just a comment.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Sometimes a comment is just a comment.


its ok.

when it boils down to it, we all are looking for sources, even if we have 100, we'll search for the new guy to maje it 101.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> its ok.
> 
> when it boils down to it, we all are looking for sources, even if we have 100, we'll search for the new guy to maje it 101.


I’m very happy with our ... cough cough my source, yet I’m always looking at like 12-14 other sources ...I have no idea why

----------


## Couchlockd

> I’m very happy with our ... cough cough my source, yet I’m always looking at like 12-14 other sources ...I have no idea why


I picked up some victory test e 250. its gtg as well. and they are CHEAP as fuck.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I picked up some victory test e 250. its gtg as well. and they are CHEAP as fuck.


Pm please  :0lamo:

----------


## NEcld94

> Pm please


Lol the online game is new to me. Outta high school I have always done it old school hand off style. But hey that’s why I’m here! Trying to learn the ways of the game lol

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

Random question but if it says IM injection only , does that mean it won’t be absorbed the same subQ?

----------


## Couchlockd

> Random question but if it says IM injection only , does that mean it won’t be absorbed the same subQ?


its slightly slower but, if its in you, its in you.

----------


## CZU

> Thing about balkan is every reseller of it I have seen but one is overpriced. The one that isnt will keep you waiting two months minimum.
> 
> Balkan is pharma grade in some countries and a real freaking pharmaceutical lab not four buddies and a garage with an air purifier and cheap ass shit chinese raws being snuck out in a lab techs lunch box after work. They have phamaceutical grade shit you cant get anywhere else because the dont have overbearing payola drug regulation.



I've been looking at Balkan my issue with them is their site indicates "signature require." These aren't ephedrine tabs being ordered from their site this is big boy stuff that i would not want to accept with a signature. I dont see this policy as being end-user friendly. In general the law says if someone sends you something you didn't order its yours to keep whether you paid for it or not. I have my deliveries to a pob if i show up and there is a free parcel i'll take it home and see what it is and if its a banned substance i didnt order i'll just toss it out. If i show up and there is a notice in my box that there is a package at the counter that needs my signature no thanks it can sit behind the counter and rot because -i didn't order anything.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I've been looking at Balkan my issue with them is their site indicates "signature require." These aren't ephedrine tabs being ordered from their site this is big boy stuff that i would not want to accept with a signature. I dont see this policy as being end-user friendly. In general the law says if someone sends you something you didn't order its yours to keep whether you paid for it or not. I have my deliveries to a pob if i show up and there is a free parcel i'll take it home and see what it is and if its a banned substance i didnt order i'll just toss it out. If i show up and there is a notice in my box that there is a package at the counter that needs my signature no thanks it can sit behind the counter and rot because -i didn't order anything.


Weather you sign for something or not. You are by law in possession of whatever you have obtained so if you ordered test and you didn’t sign for it, you are still in possession of an illegal substance. Just because they have your Hancock doesn’t mean you are more guilty. 
To me, it’s just more of a hassle to have to sign for something.

----------


## Windex

> I don't mind paying a BIT more, as long as it's still less expensive than my local guy who just marks it up 100% (jerk). 
> 
> Now I just have to find the one that isn't overpriced >_<


I have zero experience with US labs but in terms of price, pharmaceutical grade is worth the markup, regardless of the cost in my opinion. I would even pay triple for pharma grade over UGL.

----------


## zdlotus

Aaaa

----------


## zdlotus

> I stab people? "4 or 5 motherfuckers every day"?


Ive tried to see a shrink to solve that shit but there aint no fuckin way!!!
Whoop!! Whoop!!! MMFWCL!!!

----------


## Heavyhitter5

ive tried the domestic crap. my lab is Balkan all the way. BUT the only thing is i feel you have to sign for the legit shit. that's the only way i got exactly what i wanted

----------


## BOPJohnDoe

> Not looking for source info! 
> 
> I am, however, looking for the name of a good quality lab with a good reputation. Preferably U.S. based. I buy from a buddy, but he marks everything up a good amount. Also, some of his stuff is oral only, and everything I've read says that oil>oral. I just don't want to keep paying my buddy inflated prices and I also don't want to trial and error it on my own and get scammed. 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Olympia Labs
Private Label
Sovereign Labs

----------


## AlphaMindz

> Not looking for source info! 
> 
> I am, however, looking for the name of a good quality lab with a good reputation. Preferably U.S. based. I buy from a buddy, but he marks everything up a good amount. Also, some of his stuff is oral only, and everything I've read says that oil>oral. I just don't want to keep paying my buddy inflated prices and I also don't want to trial and error it on my own and get scammed. 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I use PSP or Perfomance Select Pharmaceuticals and they've served me very well. They don't have orals which is fine cause I don't use em anyway, but they have all the main hormones we use and they're manufactured in a compounding pharmacy so it's actually made for human consumption. Check em out. PM me for their contact if you want.

----------


## Shawn James

Balkan anavar & clen ?

----------


## Shawn James

Would recommend signing? How? ppal? Don’t like the idea of signing

----------


## almostgone

> Balkan anavar & clen?


Have had no problems with legit Balkan var. Never used their clen , but any legit Balkan product I have used has been on point.

----------


## almostgone

> Would recommend signing? How? ppal?


It's generally signature upon delivery.

----------


## Shawn James

I’m gettin all excited just thinking about it

----------


## Couchlockd

> Olympia Labs
> Private Label
> Sovereign Labs


Some of the best right there.!

----------


## Shawn James

Why are names misspelled on blkn also olympia no clen ?

----------


## Primetime1396

> Why are names misspelled on blkn also olympia no clen?


So Im assuming a lot of places you have to sign for products? My last ugl used to just mail it usps. It would be in my mailbox. No signature nothing. It was great. Recently they shut down. But I asked an attorney what is worst case scenario if I ever were to get caught. I was told its a class c mistemeanor. As long as youre not buying to distribute or powders to manufacture. So wouldnt it just be a slap on the wrist anyway. Also trying to link up with some of the things Ive seen mentioned above. And I cant seem to locate the correct site. Sp, Olympia, pcom. Do I have to put .com in there somewhere. Thanks for the help. Like others on this post just looking for a legit contact to order for myself. No one else. Tired of the what ifs with products from local gym rats, and the inflated prices.

----------


## Shawn James

Can someone pls pm me a link to Balkan or Olympia labs to make sure I’m looking at the right place

----------


## Couchlockd

> Hey all. Can someone please send me a link to Olympia labs through PM


You better join the appropriate forum for that, unless JD gives you a hand.

----------


## GTtheGUY

Wow I'm new to this. Ingot my first cycle of test c250 from a friend but looking to future and online navagating is tough! I have jo idea who to trust. This is complicated and I need help!!

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Wow I'm new to this. Ingot my first cycle of test c250 from a friend but looking to future and online navagating is tough! I have jo idea who to trust. This is complicated and I need help!!


Just remember not everyone that will offer to help you will have your best interest in mind...scammers are watching for posts like these...

----------


## PrimoCyp25

In my experience Eminence Labs got decent gear, tried few things and so far so good, the 02 test is not micronised so need to heat it up or use a horse needle, other than that can't complain

----------


## drogers86

Thanks for all the input, you guys!! I've been off the forum for a while to focus on my diet before jumping into a cycle. I'm still not where I need to be to begin, but I did end up finding all the crap I need to run this cycle! Woo! 

Only bad thing is that the diet took a backslide because I had to move for a job, so I've spent the last couple months living out of a hotel and eating garbage. Gonna have to wait even longer before I start this test cycle  :Frown:

----------


## Windex

> Thanks for all the input, you guys!! I've been off the forum for a while to focus on my diet before jumping into a cycle. I'm still not where I need to be to begin, but I did end up finding all the crap I need to run this cycle! Woo! 
> 
> Only bad thing is that the diet took a backslide because I had to move for a job, so I've spent the last couple months living out of a hotel and eating garbage. Gonna have to wait even longer before I start this test cycle


Can still maintain a proper nutrition program living in a hotel. Might even be easier because you don't have a kitchen full of goodies/distractions making it easier to maintain structure.

You could buy a hot plate, rice cooker, and/or microwave from Walmart to use in the hotel then keep them for future travelling. Alternatively, you could "borrow" them from Walmart if you wan't to use/abuse their return policy in that fashion. 

Dollar store will give you paper plates and plastic cutler for $2-3. 

Most grocery stores sell microwavable/steamable frozen vegetables and the majority of rice cookers have a steamer built in for vegetables. Costco sells canned fish, oysters, chicken, beef, and ham. Can opener might cost you a couple of bucks from dollar store or you could go the redneck approach and use a knife.

Rice Cooker for veg+rice --> Microwave canned meat to warm up --> Add olive oil and salt+pepper. All 3 macros - not perfect but a lot better than fastfood.

----------


## ranger134

> Awesome, thanks! 
> 
> I'll head on over to the google and look them up!


Google? lol good luck

----------


## ranger134

> Pacific College of Oriental Medicine? lol


Dude how old are you? Before you even think about aas you should have years of pumping iron . Pcom is pharacom. Your lack of knowledge is disturbing and you seem years away from try anabolic . Without correct diet and exercise program roids won't do much for you except drain your wallet. Every single question could be answered if you took the time to read the threads. I think you far to young to be trying to take the easy way out. Start with hard work and build up a work ethic.

----------


## ranger134

> So I’m assuming a lot of places you have to sign for products? My last ugl used to just mail it usps. It would be in my mailbox. No signature nothing. It was great. Recently they shut down. But I asked an attorney what is worst case scenario if I ever were to get caught. I was told it’s a class c mistemeanor. As long as you’re not buying to distribute or powders to manufacture. So wouldn’t it just be a slap on the wrist anyway. Also trying to link up with some of the things I’ve seen mentioned above. And I can’t seem to locate the correct site. Sp, Olympia, pcom. Do I have to put .com in there somewhere. Thanks for the help. Like others on this post just looking for a legit contact to order for myself. No one else. Tired of the what if’s with products from local gym rats, and the inflated prices.


Dude most ugl don't advertise on websites. Most forums have sponsors. Once you build up reputation they allow you to order. First step on any forum is introducing yourself and describe your goals for bodybuilding

----------


## texaspumps86

Anyone used sovereign labs? What's ur thoughts? I'm using them now

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

----------


## pgc640

> Balkan #1 without a doubt
> 
> The rest are about the same
> 
> Victory
> Ael
> Pcom
> Privatelabel
> Flash
> ...


This I can not agree with and it's based on 30 years experience. There is NO Doubt in my mind That UGL US drugs are, for the most part, underdosed and they are no where close to as strong as the stuff I used 20 years ago while competing. Absolutely no doubt. Late 90's most I would use 500 mgs of testoviron a week(Test E). Going by the label 500 mgs a week of most of this UGL stuff does very little and I find myself using double.

----------


## pgc640

The real problem is you guys are just all too young. You never used strictly pharma grade drugs either from Europe or the US. And I know you've never used REAL orals like anadrol and dbol . So, I get it. What you guys have to deal with now really sucks. You don't know any different so you feel it's normal, it's not. To me it's frustrating as hell.

----------


## Couchlockd

> The real problem is you guys are just all too young. You never used strictly pharma grade drugs either from Europe or the US. And I know you've never used REAL orals like anadrol and dbol. So, I get it. What you guys have to deal with now really sucks. You don't know any different so you feel it's normal, it's not. To me it's frustrating as hell.


Lol

What's up Marcus

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> The real problem is you guys are just all too young. You never used strictly pharma grade drugs either from Europe or the US. And I know you've never used REAL orals like anadrol and dbol. So, I get it. What you guys have to deal with now really sucks. You don't know any different so you feel it's normal, it's not. To me it's frustrating as hell.


Bro go away ,I see what you're doing 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> The real problem is you guys are just all too young. You never used strictly pharma grade drugs either from Europe or the US. And I know you've never used REAL orals like anadrol and dbol. So, I get it. What you guys have to deal with now really sucks. You don't know any different so you feel it's normal, it's not. To me it's frustrating as hell.


You are dumb as shit. 
Go be frustrared.

----------


## Couchlockd

I'll sum it up for us young guys 

Here we have a snob, who is buthurt he spends $150 per bottle of test. He's upset because there are great ugl's out here that produce same dosing, sterility, and results as his "European counterfeit pharma grade" for a 6th of his cost.

Here's an analogy

Bugatti owner spends 3 million on a super car. Gets beat by a guy who spent $60k on a Nissan gtr.

You'd be pissed to if you got swindled all that extra cash with promises of unmatched performance, then realized he just paid for a fancy shell (bottle) and a name (Pfizer)

----------


## pgc640

> You are dumb as shit. 
> Go be frustrared.


Now, that was just a pure unnecessary idiotic comment. I have no idea how old you are but I bet I have been around bodybuilding longer than you are alive. I don't mind disagreements but to act like an imbecile. What I said is true. These 20-30 year olds now have never used really good pharmaceutical steroids . I used to use bottles of real US Syntex anadrol . Try telling me the bullshit sold today can compare to a quarter of one of those pills. Anyone who has experienced the same would say the same. It's just facts. I'm sorry if it damages you labs profits
See, in the late 90's I was one of the best middleweight bodybuilders in the country. Lost to Danny Hester once by two points. But I knew bodybuilding couldn't pay the bills. I went and got a JD and an MBA. Seeing the way you relate to people you may want to consider a similar path.

----------


## pgc640

> You are dumb as shit. 
> Go be frustrared.


And to think I'm trying to help a jerk off like you out.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Now, that was just a pure unnecessary idiotic comment. I have no idea how old you are but I bet I have been around bodybuilding longer than you are alive. I don't mind disagreements but to act like an imbecile. What I said is true. These 20-30 year olds now have never used really good pharmaceutical steroids . I used to use bottles of real US Syntex anadrol . Try telling me the bullshit sold today can compare to a quarter of one of those pills. Anyone who has experienced the same would say the same. It's just facts. I'm sorry if it damages you labs profits
> See, in the late 90's I was one of the best middleweight bodybuilders in the country. Lost to Danny Hester once by two points. But I knew bodybuilding couldn't pay the bills. I went and got a JD and an MBA. Seeing the way you relate to people you may want to consider a similar path.


Dude, STFU.

Alot of guys here use thier doctor prescribed trt script for cycle's.

BTW, since your so elite, post a pic if your physique with "SS FORUM" and today's date.

I guarantee, obs makes you look like Dylan g.

Could be your stupid snobby attitude has kept you from good sources of ugl gear.

----------


## pgc640

> I'll sum it up for us young guys 
> 
> Here we have a snob, who is buthurt he spends $150 per bottle of test. He's upset because there are great ugl's out here that produce same dosing, sterility, and results as his "European counterfeit pharma grade" for a 6th of his cost.
> 
> Here's an analogy
> 
> Bugatti owner spends 3 million on a super car. Gets beat by a guy who spent $60k on a Nissan gtr.
> 
> You'd be pissed to if you got swindled all that extra cash with promises of unmatched performance, then realized he just paid for a fancy shell (bottle) and a name (Pfizer)


I'm not arguing on a steroid board with a bunch of idiots who refuse to see things from another point of view. I've been in and around bodybuilding for almost 30 years, I've trained with top pros, I've stood on stage with Victor Martinez. I have so many places I can obtain the garbage going around, and for a lot lest than what you're paying. But I don't. I have a guy in Europe who sends me REAL, PHARMACEUTICAL STUFF. Good luck to you in finding that. You see, I was just about a pro bodybuilder in the late 90's you meet a tremendous amount of people from around the world in that position. Too bad you'll never be in it. Keep using your stuff that's dosed at half of what's on the label. Now I'm done. I don't waste time with idiots especially those that are in a lower level.

----------


## pgc640

> Dude, STFU.
> 
> Alot of guys here use thier doctor prescribed trt script for cycle's.
> 
> BTW, since your so elite, post a pic if your physique with "SS FORUM" and today's date.
> 
> I guarantee, obs makes you look like Dylan g.


I could do that, I could post more than one. But why you'll just insist it's no me anyway. I was trying to help you guys but you're all beyond that point a bunch of liisers who will be living with there Mims at 46.

----------


## pgc640

> I'm not arguing on a steroid board with a bunch of idiots who refuse to see things from another point of view. I've been in and around bodybuilding for almost 30 years, I've trained with top pros, I've stood on stage with Victor Martinez. I have so many places I can obtain the garbage going around, and for a lot lest than what you're paying. But I don't. I have a guy in Europe who sends me REAL, PHARMACEUTICAL STUFF. Good luck to you in finding that. You see, I was just about a pro bodybuilder in the late 90's you meet a tremendous amount of people from around the world in that position. Too bad you'll never be in it. Keep using your stuff that's dosed at half of what's on the label. Now I'm done. I don't waste time with idiots especially those that are in a lower level.


And you don't read. The last time I competed was 2000. I have nothing at all to prove. I've won state titles, I've won overalls, I placed 2 cnd in the Jr Nationals, 3 rd in the Jr. USA and sixth in the USA. WTF do I have to prove to you that could possibly be worth my time?

----------


## Couchlockd

> I could do that, I could post more than one. But why you'll just insist it's no me anyway. I was trying to help you guys but you're all beyond that point a bunch of liisers who will be living with there Mims at 46.


A current pic with today's date will eliminate any suspect of you using someone else's pic.
.like "fuck couch 2-23-19"

I honestly think your full of shit.

Best body builder of the 90s but it couldn't pay the bills?

Cuzz you were not the best if anything other than being delusional.

----------


## Couchlockd

> And you don't read. The last time I competed was 2000. I have nothing at all to prove. I've won state titles, I've won overalls, I placed 2 cnd in the Jr Nationals, 3 rd in the Jr. USA and sixth in the USA. WTF do I have to prove to you that could possibly be worth my time?


Obviously it's worth your time to come here trying to fuck with people but you have time for that right?

But you don't have time to post a pic from your gallery?

Typical troll motherfucker 

Claiming accolades he only dreams of obtaining one day

----------


## Couchlockd

I'm sure you are full of shit, so until you prove your knowledge with a pic of your current self, stay off my gangs posts.

----------


## pgc640

> Obviously it's worth your time to come here trying to fuck with people but you have time for that right?
> 
> But you don't have time to post a pic from your gallery?
> 
> Typical troll motherfucker 
> 
> Claiming accolades he only dreams of obtaining one day


If you read this from the start man I was not fucking with anyone I was trying to help. I'm 47 man. I was just trying to help out you younger guy. At least to be aware that what you are using is not from a pharmaceutical company. You know what I'll do to end this. I'm not mad at anyone, except the guy who mafe the dumb original comment that started this. I'll post a Pic from a contest I did in I think 1998. It's the only shot I have left from the back and it was far before I reached my best. If you think I took it off the internet,please, they have a bunch of apps that will link pics to internet sites so just find the pucture. Honestly, I'm just trying to help you guys and want nothing out of it. I'm sorry but you really are lost when it comes to a lot of this stuff,not putting you down. It's just these boards can confuse the hell out of you. OK no hard feelings and I will post the Pic.

----------


## pgc640

> If you read this from the start man I was not fucking with anyone I was trying to help. I'm 47 man. I was just trying to help out you younger guy. At least to be aware that what you are using is not from a pharmaceutical company. You know what I'll do to end this. I'm not mad at anyone, except the guy who mafe the dumb original comment that started this. I'll post a Pic from a contest I did in I think 1998. It's the only shot I have left from the back and it was far before I reached my best. If you think I took it off the internet,please, they have a bunch of apps that will link pics to internet sites so just find the pucture. Honestly, I'm just trying to help you guys and want nothing out of it. I'm sorry but you really are lost when it comes to a lot of this stuff,not putting you down. It's just these boards can confuse the hell out of you. OK no hard feelings and I will post the Pic.


I'll post one more from my last contest it's from the front so I'm cutting out the head. Its from 2000. Again if you don't believe it search for the picture. That's it I'm done and I'm sorry about fighting I'm too old for that.

----------


## Couchlockd

> If you read this from the start man I was not fucking with anyone I was trying to help. I'm 47 man. I was just trying to help out you younger guy. At least to be aware that what you are using is not from a pharmaceutical company. You know what I'll do to end this. I'm not mad at anyone, except the guy who mafe the dumb original comment that started this. I'll post a Pic from a contest I did in I think 1998. It's the only shot I have left from the back and it was far before I reached my best. If you think I took it off the internet,please, they have a bunch of apps that will link pics to internet sites so just find the pucture. Honestly, I'm just trying to help you guys and want nothing out of it. I'm sorry but you really are lost when it comes to a lot of this stuff,not putting you down. It's just these boards can confuse the hell out of you. OK no hard feelings and I will post the Pic.


What are you retarded? Something proving that it's you such as today's date are you hold up a sign not a picture that's 25 years old

with your immense knowledge in such dedication to the sport you should maintain that shape pretty much year-round with a slight fluctuation and body fat

----------


## pgc640

> I'm sure you are full of shit, so until you prove your knowledge with a pic of your current self, stay off my gangs posts.


I've posted two. I'm waiting for your photos hop comments.

----------


## Couchlockd

Obs come out of the shadows post that picture of you holding the chainsaw and shotgun so you can compare your underground lab gainz with this man's top-notch pharmaceutical gainz

----------


## pgc640

> What are you retarded? Something proving that it's you such as today's date are you hold up a sign not a picture that's 25 years old
> 
> with your immense knowledge in such dedication to the sport you should maintain that shape pretty much year-round with a slight fluctuation and body fat


I'm 47 man I gave up competing in 2000 but that was still me. I look good now but not like that. Did you expect me to keep that up till 50. There is no reasoning with you guys. So post any Pic of yourself from any age that approaches that and we'll talk.

----------


## Couchlockd

I'm not saying you're photoshopping anything what I'm saying is your snatching photos from the internet I can reverse image search and find out your name so what's the big deal about cutting out your head your story has holes all through it I'm just full of shit. And Marcus or cousin muscles or kimbo

----------


## pgc640

> Obs come out of the shadows post that picture of you holding the chainsaw and shotgun so you can compare your underground lab gainz with this man's top-notch pharmaceutical gainz


And honestly I most likely do look better than you at 47 too anyway. There, two months ago. I was actually,46. But I know it's not real somehow no matter how many I show you there will be some type of problem.

----------


## pgc640

> I'm not saying you're photoshopping anything what I'm saying is your snatching photos from the internet I can reverse image search and find out your name so what's the big deal about cutting out your head your story has holes all through it I'm just full of shit. And Marcus or cousin muscles or kimbo


Didn't you read what I wrote. I told you to do a reverse search and fid the pictures because you won't be able to me. I'm sorry to let you down but they are really me. Not everyone sucks at this sport.

----------


## pgc640

> I'm not saying you're photoshopping anything what I'm saying is your snatching photos from the internet I can reverse image search and find out your name so what's the big deal about cutting out your head your story has holes all through it I'm just full of shit. And Marcus or cousin muscles or kimbo


You can't find out my name because those pics are not posted on the internet anywhere from my knowledge

----------


## Couchlockd

Reverse image lookup says you are either John Meadows or using his pic claiming it's you.

You clown

----------


## Couchlockd

> You can't find out my name because those pics are not posted on the internet anywhere from my knowledge


I don't use Google to do image lookups.

I use something that digs a bit deeper

----------


## pgc640

> You can't find out my name because those pics are not posted on the internet anywhere from my knowledge


Thing is I'm still not mad at you at all. This was a misunderstanding. Someone took what I said wrong because I never came down on anyone about anything. The only thing I said is the old pharma shit was so much better that this UGL crap that's all.

----------


## pgc640

> Reverse image lookup says you are either John Meadows or using his pic claiming it's you.
> 
> You clown


John measiws show me this please seriously because I have no idea who he is

----------


## pgc640

> Thing is I'm still not mad at you at all. This was a misunderstanding. Someone took what I said wrong because I never came down on anyone about anything. The only thing I said is the old pharma shit was so much better that this UGL crap that's all.


You're actually saying both come up as John meadows because that is such BS it's not funny show me

----------


## pgc640

> I don't use Google to do image lookups.
> 
> I use something that digs a bit deeper


I don't care how far it digs those pics are me no one else

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> If you read this from the start man I was not fucking with anyone I was trying to help. I'm 47 man. I was just trying to help out you younger guy. At least to be aware that what you are using is not from a pharmaceutical company. You know what I'll do to end this. I'm not mad at anyone, except the guy who mafe the dumb original comment that started this. I'll post a Pic from a contest I did in I think 1998. It's the only shot I have left from the back and it was far before I reached my best. If you think I took it off the internet,please, they have a bunch of apps that will link pics to internet sites so just find the pucture. Honestly, I'm just trying to help you guys and want nothing out of it. I'm sorry but you really are lost when it comes to a lot of this stuff,not putting you down. It's just these boards can confuse the hell out of you. OK no hard feelings and I will post the Pic.


No you are not , you came here with your arrogant bullshit to push a euro product to people.
You are so obvious in what you are doing here it's not funny , you are trying to help you are promoting a guy over in Europe as I'm sure you are collecting a fee.
You want to help , introduce yourself in the new member forums . 
Than move on to giving advice since you are soooooo knowledged on the BB community.
Not just tell people where to get real shit. 
People like you make me fucking sick. 
And don't insult the guys that have been here for a while. They spend alot of time and effort in helping others without getting a dime from them. 
They I'm sure either know more and care. 
What do you think you are doing by commenting on a few "UGL SOURCE THREADS" with 
"Ohhhh I know a great place to get stuff , message me" 
Once again. Peace the fuck out bro.
This is a solid place with solid people don't bring your toxic bullshit here ... Go to bop .
Once again. Don't insult people here , I don't appreciate it . 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## pgc640

Need another to look for? Is that John Meadows too?

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> And honestly I most likely do look better than you at 47 too anyway. There, two months ago. I was actually,46. But I know it's not real somehow no matter how many I show you there will be some type of problem.


You can goggle "diesel selfie pics" ... Wtf does the pics you post show ? 
Nothing 
No sign , no proof. Move it along.

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## pgc640

> No you are not , you came here with your arrogant bullshit to push a euro product to people.
> You are so obvious in what you are doing here it's not funny , you are trying to help you are promoting a guy over in Europe as I'm sure you are collecting a fee.
> You want to help , introduce yourself in the new member forums . 
> Than move on to giving advice since you are soooooo knowledged on the BB community.
> Not just tell people where to get real shit. 
> People like you make me fucking sick. 
> And don't insult the guys that have been here for a while. They spend alot of time and effort in helping others without getting a dime from them. 
> They I'm sure either know more and care. 
> What do you think you are doing by commenting on a few "UGL SOURCE THREADS" with 
> ...


I don't work for anyone you guys are really fucked up and paranoid as hell

----------


## pgc640

> You can goggle "diesel selfie pics" ... Wtf does the pics you post show ? 
> Nothing 
> No sign , no proof. Move it along.
> 
> Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk


That's why I didn't want to post anything no matter what I did you'd find something wrong with it. I'm done. I take it as a comment that you jerkoffs are so preoccupied with how good I look your stuck in front of your computer rather that doing something about how bad you do.

----------


## Couchlockd

> I don't work for anyone you guys are really fucked up and paranoid as hell


Hey, for a guy who's to old to argue with a steroid forum, he sure filled up 2 pages faster than the post whore thread 

LMAO

----------


## pgc640

> No you are not , you came here with your arrogant bullshit to push a euro product to people.
> You are so obvious in what you are doing here it's not funny , you are trying to help you are promoting a guy over in Europe as I'm sure you are collecting a fee.
> You want to help , introduce yourself in the new member forums . 
> Than move on to giving advice since you are soooooo knowledged on the BB community.
> Not just tell people where to get real shit. 
> People like you make me fucking sick. 
> And don't insult the guys that have been here for a while. They spend alot of time and effort in helping others without getting a dime from them. 
> They I'm sure either know more and care. 
> What do you think you are doing by commenting on a few "UGL SOURCE THREADS" with 
> ...


Look, I'm an attiry the last thing I need is to work for some steroid dealer. I have no interest in helping you idiots you know everything already. I wasn't pushing anything I don't care what you buy.

----------


## pgc640

> Hey, for a guy who's to old to argue with a steroid forum, he sure filled up 2 pages faster than the post whore thread 
> 
> LMAO


What can I say you guys are good at pissing people off great quality to have. Should serve you well in later life

----------


## pgc640

> No you are not , you came here with your arrogant bullshit to push a euro product to people.
> You are so obvious in what you are doing here it's not funny , you are trying to help you are promoting a guy over in Europe as I'm sure you are collecting a fee.
> You want to help , introduce yourself in the new member forums . 
> Than move on to giving advice since you are soooooo knowledged on the BB community.
> Not just tell people where to get real shit. 
> People like you make me fucking sick. 
> And don't insult the guys that have been here for a while. They spend alot of time and effort in helping others without getting a dime from them. 
> They I'm sure either know more and care. 
> What do you think you are doing by commenting on a few "UGL SOURCE THREADS" with 
> ...


I've neeb the one insulted from the start I'm still trying to figure out who the mythical John Meadows is?

----------


## pgc640

And just to let you know I wasn't about to hook you guys up with anyone if that's what you think. I was just making a point. I have an arrangement for me not to spread to idiots on message boards.

----------


## Couchlockd

> That's why I didn't want to post anything no matter what I did you'd find something wrong with it. I'm done. I take it as a comment that you jerkoffs are so preoccupied with how good I look your stuck in front of your computer rather that doing something about how bad you do.


Simple
Current pic
Today's date 

If it is you in those pics, you also said that they were 20 years old.

So let's see where your awesome pharma grade gear has you sitting now?

In the exact same place alot of other body builders who never made it, fat, pissed off, clinging to a brief 15 minutes of Fame 

Aren't your pharma gains supposed to be permanent?

If not, what is the advantage over ugl gear?

What if I was to show you gcms independent tests of some of the gear we use compared to the same tests with pharm grade ?

I've seen multiple tests of pharma grade test c 200 coming back at 186mg.

Which is completely within the +/- 5% standard pharma is held to.

So if a Pfizer or Watson or Bayer or whatever can come back 5% under, why is it better than a ugl that comes back the same or even over label?

Do you feel good gear is reserved to you stage guys only?

----------


## pgc640

> You can goggle "diesel selfie pics" ... Wtf does the pics you post show ? 
> Nothing 
> No sign , no proof. Move it along.
> 
> Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk


If someone looks better than you I know it has to be fake. I know the routine.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Look, I'm an attiry the last thing I need is to work for some steroid dealer. I have no interest in helping you idiots you know everything already. I wasn't pushing anything I don't care what you buy.


So you don't work for the dealer, you ARE the dealer.

I'll take 3 sir!

----------


## pgc640

> Simple
> Current pic
> Today's date 
> 
> If it is you in those pics, you also said that they were 20 years old.
> 
> So let's see where your awesome pharma grade gear has you sitting now?
> 
> In the exact same place alot of other body builders who never made it, fat, pissed off, clinging to a brief 15 minutes of Fame 
> ...


I'm still waiting on John Meadows. And I don't owe you cock suckers anything. If I give you the exact picture you want you'll tear it to shreds somehow because it looks better that you do.

----------


## pgc640

> So you don't work for the dealer, you ARE the dealer.
> 
> I'll take 3 sir!


Now you got it Sherlock. I'm really from Orauge and I'm a huge steroid dealers that wants customers like you idiots.

----------


## pgc640

> Now you got it Sherlock. I'm really from Orauge and I'm a huge steroid dealers that wants customers like you idiots.


I know your just fucking with me now, you know the pictures are real, haven't heard John Meadows in over a half hour. Like I said not everyone sucks at this sport.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Now you got it Sherlock. I'm really from Orauge and I'm a huge steroid dealers that wants customers like you idiots.


Yes, you've got us beat and all figured out..

Then why stay here with us idiots using ugl gear?

----------


## GearHeaded

> See, in the late 90's I was one of the best middleweight bodybuilders in the country. Lost to Danny Hester once by two points.


yet you don't know who John Meadows is .. lol ok.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Look, I'm an attiry the last thing I need is to work for some steroid dealer. I have no interest in helping you idiots you know everything already. I wasn't pushing anything I don't care what you buy.


So why the fuck are you here ?!? You keep referring to everyone here as an idiot hey all you do is keep trying to phase Europe pharma shit like it's gold or any different.

To me , you are the real fucking idiot. You are basically the trunk of posts here. 
Everything you say is either retarded or contradictory. 
Please go to another forum that will suit your shady and dumb ways please 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> And to think I'm trying to help a jerk off like you out.


I dont need help. 
Have great ugl and ties to get anything

----------


## Obs

> Obs come out of the shadows post that picture of you holding the chainsaw and shotgun so you can compare your underground lab gainz with this man's top-notch pharmaceutical gainz


I am not comparing with a classuc physique guy claiming to be a mass monster. 
I did more in terms of mass in two years than this guy did in his career. 
If I did it with bunk ass gear then so be it. 
Someday I will get some real gear and stand on olympia stage. I thought I might be lucky to get my pro card but after lidtening to this guy I will run weaker pharma grade shit and stand with the three best on earth.

----------


## Couchlockd

> I am not comparing with a classuc physique guy claiming to be a mass monster. 
> I did more in terms of mass in two years than this guy did in his career. 
> If I did it with bunk ass gear then so be it. 
> Someday I will get some real gear and stand on olympia stage. I thought I might be lucky to get my pro card but after lidtening to this guy I will run weaker pharma grade shit and stand with the three best on earth.


Good 

BTW, that pic puts his to shame

----------


## Obs

> Good 
> 
> BTW, that pic puts his to shame


I actually don't think so at all but thanks!

I just dont see why these euros always have to say dumb shit about ugls. What do they have to gain other than trying to justify paying 5x the price?

----------


## Obs

Go buy some pharma grade tren ace or enathate ffs

Always another hypocrite.
That statement always shut marcus the hell up when he was bashing ugl gear. 

Have the shit I use cant be bought pharma grade or never existed for human medical use.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Me in 2009. I’m 46. Reverse image me. See what you find. Lol. Guess my ugl sucked.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Me in 2009. I’m 46. Reverse image me. See what you find. Lol. Guess my ugl sucked.


Found nothing but a pic of a guy with the words "here's the cream"over his groin area taken with similar lighting

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Found nothing but a pic of a guy with the words "here's the cream"over his groin area taken with similar lighting


Yup. That’s me.

----------


## Quester

This isn't Kimbo, this guy has a whole lot more drama than Kimbo.

----------


## Obs

> Me in 2009. I’m 46. Reverse image me. See what you find. Lol. Guess my ugl sucked. 
> Attachment 175814Attachment 175815


Jesus you were lean... 4%?

----------


## Obs

> This isn't Kimbo, this guy has a whole lot more drama than Kimbo.


Kimbo has become the term I associate with anything I dont like.
That little bastard locked my keys in my car a few hours ago.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Jesus you were lean... 4%?


I figure 6-7

Cut to 164. Should have stepped on 170

----------


## Couchlockd

> I figure 6-7
> 
> Cut to 164. Should have stepped on 170


What was your weight in that pic?

----------


## Capebuffalo

> What was your weight in that pic?


166 lbs

----------


## pgc640

I just saw a bottle of supposedly testosterone cyp 250 from a well known "reputable" US ugl that was sent for testing.
The bottle came back at 81.1mgs per cc of testosterone cyp. Not 250 mgs per cc as listed on the label. All you guys know this lab. I no longer deal with any US UGL products. Not only this but last summer I was using what was listed as 1000 mgs of testosterone Enanthate from another well known popular US UGL that is pushed heavily on these boards. 4 weeks in I got a blood test that came back at 1146. 1146!!!!!! On 1,000 mgs of test a week? Lucky if the shit totaled 200 mgs a week, a 1,000 mgs yeah right. Plus I've been repeatedly crippled by pip because the US labs have no idea how to Brew anything correctly. Do yourself a favor and forget these high school graduates running these pathetic US UGLs. Do some research, there are many good, legit sources in Europe. 

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

> I just saw a bottle of supposedly testosterone cyp 250 from a well known "reputable" US ugl that was sent for testing.
> The bottle came back at 81.1mgs per cc of testosterone cyp. Not 250 mgs per cc as listed on the label. All you guys know this lab. I no longer deal with any US UGL products. Not only this but last summer I was using what was listed as 1000 mgs of testosterone Enanthate from another well known popular US UGL that is pushed heavily on these boards. 4 weeks in I got a blood test that came back at 1146. 1146!!!!!! On 1,000 mgs of test a week? Lucky if the shit totaled 200 mgs a week, a 1,000 mgs yeah right. Plus I've been repeatedly crippled by pip because the US labs have no idea how to Brew anything correctly. Do yourself a favor and forget these high school graduates running these pathetic US UGLs. Do some research, there are many good, legit sources in Europe. 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


And you believed a 1000 mg concentration will hold?

Sounds like maybe you need to do some research, just saying.

It's all UGL unless it's straight from Walgreens, it's the same shit, just different location.

I've seen many European ugl's come back shitty as can be. Seen many come back above label claim as well. Dane goes for domestic UGL. Some bunk some stellar.

----------


## Couchlockd

Also fwiw, NO UGL IS PUSHED HEAVILY HERE. not even lightly.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I just saw a bottle of supposedly testosterone cyp 250 from a well known "reputable" US ugl that was sent for testing.
> The bottle came back at 81.1mgs per cc of testosterone cyp. Not 250 mgs per cc as listed on the label. All you guys know this lab. I no longer deal with any US UGL products. Not only this but last summer I was using what was listed as 1000 mgs of testosterone Enanthate from another well known popular US UGL that is pushed heavily on these boards. 4 weeks in I got a blood test that came back at 1146. 1146!!!!!! On 1,000 mgs of test a week? Lucky if the shit totaled 200 mgs a week, a 1,000 mgs yeah right. Plus I've been repeatedly crippled by pip because the US labs have no idea how to Brew anything correctly. Do yourself a favor and forget these high school graduates running these pathetic US UGLs. Do some research, there are many good, legit sources in Europe. 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


You're a fucking idiot lol 


Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I just saw a bottle of supposedly testosterone cyp 250 from a well known "reputable" US ugl that was sent for testing.
> The bottle came back at 81.1mgs per cc of testosterone cyp. Not 250 mgs per cc as listed on the label. All you guys know this lab. I no longer deal with any US UGL products. Not only this but last summer I was using what was listed as 1000 mgs of testosterone Enanthate from another well known popular US UGL that is pushed heavily on these boards. 4 weeks in I got a blood test that came back at 1146. 1146!!!!!! On 1,000 mgs of test a week? Lucky if the shit totaled 200 mgs a week, a 1,000 mgs yeah right. Plus I've been repeatedly crippled by pip because the US labs have no idea how to Brew anything correctly. Do yourself a favor and forget these high school graduates running these pathetic US UGLs. Do some research, there are many good, legit sources in Europe. 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


You're the fucking idiot going on every board trying to promote your euro trash gear and claiming you've been BB for like 30 years ... Go away bro . It's annoying 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## clarky.

> Also fwiw, NO UGL IS PUSHED HEAVILY HERE. not even lightly.


Exactly ^^.

----------


## Obs

Lol damn he is hitting all the threads with his broad spectum bullshit.

----------


## pgc640

> Balkan #1 without a doubt
> 
> The rest are about the same
> 
> Victory
> Ael
> Pcom
> Privatelabel
> Flash
> ...


He's right there is Ugl stuff that's actually overdosed. But, my experience, with US UGLs has not been the greatest. I'm far from a newbie, first contest I did was the 1990 teenage NJ. So I've been involved with this in some way for almost 30 years.
Last summer I was taking Test E 4 cc's a week, from a pretty well known US UGL, which should have been 1,000 mgs a week. After about 4 and a half weeks I got my blood taken. Total test came back at 1146. 1146!!!!! On 1,000 mg of test a, week? There is no excuse or explanation for that. Of course I sent him the printout of the blood test and he gave me 40 ccs as a replacement. He blamed it on just a bad batch or an unusually weak shipment of raws. I still have all 40ccs and no desire to use it. I can see something coming back a little Lower . 1146 is not explainably low. It means I was lucky if I was getting 200 mgs a week.
I also had another brand of test cyp analyzed once. It came back as 81.1 mgs per ml instead of the 250 it was supposed to be. I got 10 free bottles after that again all sitting in my place unopened. I'm not using anything from those 12 bottles ever.
You can be off but not 81 mg a cc off that's just fu kin robbery.
I've also had good experiences with a few US UGLs. It seems that a place called the growth clinic is pretty on, pretty good. I have a bunch of their stuff because a buddy used to rep for them. Even though they let him go he never bad mouths their stuff. And I've had good results with it. One thing is I HAVE NEVER, EVER BEEN HAPPY WITH ANY ORAL FROM ANY US BASED UGL. EVERYONE I'VE USED WAS HORRIBLE. 

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

----------


## pgc640

> I found a couple results for Balkan, but I'm not sure which is the "right" one. 
> 
> One of the things I'm specifically looking for is Winny in oil form, since that's easier on the liver(?). 
> 
> The search continues


Winny in oral form is the same thing as Winny in water or pills. No difference on liver at all

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

----------


## pgc640

> No shit? Well that's discouraging. I have read that injecting winny is at least more effective than oral? Like to achieve X result, it'd take 50mg of oral but slightly less if injected. Is that true? 
> 
> It sucks to hear that it's just as toxic, though.


No it's not true it's dose equivalent. If you take 30 mgs of Winny pills a day it's tge same as shooting 30 mgs a day. 

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

----------


## pgc640

> If it makes you feel any better, ugl's mark up the stuff 
> Ten fold.
> Literally x10


Or more 

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

----------


## pgc640

> Im very happy with our ... cough cough my source, yet Im always looking at like 12-14 other sources ...I have no idea why


Think because so many things can happen, need back up. If they get busted, if quality drops for some reason(which I've seen happen) 

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

----------


## pgc640

> Lol the online game is new to me. Outta high school I have always done it old school hand off style. But hey thats why Im here! Trying to learn the ways of the game lol


I started in 1989, before steroids were even a controlled substance and a bottle of real US test from a pharmacy was maybe $15.it was so easy, so cheap and everything was real before the steroid control act of 1990.
When they became a controlled substances, a CIII, the price skyrocketed, availability started disappearing and the fakes started. Within say 2 years there really was no more US pharma steroids available. Everything came from Europe and the price went from $15 for a straight from a US pharmacy 10 cc 200mg per ML bottle of test to maybe $8 per 1 cc 250 MG amp of European test. And it just got continually more expensive and harder to get the real thing. 

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

----------


## pgc640

> I've been looking at Balkan my issue with them is their site indicates "signature require." These aren't ephedrine tabs being ordered from their site this is big boy stuff that i would not want to accept with a signature. I dont see this policy as being end-user friendly. In general the law says if someone sends you something you didn't order its yours to keep whether you paid for it or not. I have my deliveries to a pob if i show up and there is a free parcel i'll take it home and see what it is and if its a banned substance i didnt order i'll just toss it out. If i show up and there is a notice in my box that there is a package at the counter that needs my signature no thanks it can sit behind the counter and rot because -i didn't order anything.


I am a criminal defense attorney, just for background sake. Addressing accepting packages there are a few things you can do to ultimitly avoid any conviction and make it far safer.
I think everyone knows that no matter where you order from, , overseas or not, as long as you keep the amount of product to what would be considered personal use the government is not going to do a controlled delivery. In that case you'll get a letter telling you to bring a valid prescription so you can pick up your medication. A controlled delervery, when a law enforcement agent dresses like a post man, is very costly, involves more than two government agencies working together (something they are not crazy about doing) and unless the suspects spills his guts and doesn't keep his mouth shut its a very hard case to obtain a conviction. So, it's not really something you need to worry about unless you are recieving large amounts and frequent deliveries for resale.
If you are selling and they catch a large shipment and do a controlled delivery you are going to jail that day until bail is set. Now I never said you will be convicted of anything that depends on if you say anything(don't say a God damn thing unless it's to your attorney) and what other evidence they have. There are some precautions you can take that will hinder the prosecution in getting a conviction. If you sign for it or not really doesn't matter much. What you should do, now im talking if you have a package or multiple packages containing enough to be considered a felony intent to distribute charge. Fist thing, most likely the police will deliver the package then leave, wait 10-15 minutes until they figure you opened it then bust your door down. Once you get the package in big black ink write on the front return to sender not mine. Or something similar and do not open it. If something is going to happen it will Def be in first hour any longer your safe. If they do bust in with a warrant immediately demand an attorney, do not give any permission to search anywhere that is not explicitly in the search warrant. They have no right to without your permission so if you have 300 vials in your closet most likely your closet is not going to be in the warrant. But if you give permission then your fucked. Obviously they are not going to expect that one, it's not opened and two you have clearly indicated that this is not your package. That does not negate the warrant they will be able to open it and once they find a controlled substance that was delivered to you it will give them enough cause to make an arrest. So, like I said there is no way to dodge the fact that you will be in jail until bail is set. But AGAIN THROUGH THIS ENTIRE PROCESS THE ONLY THING THAT COMES OUT OF YOUR MOUTH IS I WANT TO SPEAK TO MY ATTORNEY OR I HAVE TO TAKE A SHIT THAT'S IT!
LIKE I SAID THE CASE WILL DEPEND ON ALOT OF THINGS, IF THEY HAVE KNOWN ABOUT YOU OR THIS WAS JUST SOMETHING THAT LUCKILY FELL IN THEIR LAP. If they have had knowledge of you dealing you have a Dea file which most likely contains allegations, possibly evidence such as pictures and if a person you know got busted there is always the chance he's the one who turned you in.
Now if it did just kind of fall to them and they have no other evidence or info and YOU KEPT YOUR MOUTH SHUT! This case will most likely end favorably for you. You immediately wanted to reject the package, it was not opened even if you signed for it is not any type of admission of guilt. Remember, you don't know what's in there, had no intention of opening it and were going to drive it back to the post office in the morning. From there let your lawyer handle it and hope for the best. 

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

----------


## *Admin*

*ENOUGH BULLSHIT!* I know who is in the pictures that are posted... 

Everyone here knows I do not get involved ever! but I happen to know these pictures very well.... so enough... it is done.

----------


## Obs

> *ENOUGH BULLSHIT!* I know who is in the pictures that are posted... 
> 
> Everyone here knows I do not get involved ever! but I happen to know these pictures very well.... so enough... it is done.


Wow...
Do you think he is a criminal defense attourney?
Lol

I am impressed.
Lol!
Shared that to wickr group.
Guy has flung these pics on multiple boards

----------

